# OPV mod, have I cracked it?



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just thought if ask as I got my reassure gauge today and had to fiddle..

i had to empty the pf each time I tried it otherwise the needle bounced all over the shop.

Comments appreciated.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Why does it shoot up to 14 bar and then drop off to 10?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't know, I'm puzzled myself tbh.

what happens if you turn it too far?


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Turn it anti clockwise more, mine did that.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

cracker666 said:


> Turn it anti clockwise more, mine did that.


More?

Ok will try that, out of interest - how many turns did you do in the end?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds as if the valve seal could be sticking. Unscrew the adjuster completely (note how far down it is for approx reset) Take out seal and clean , also clean the seat reassemble and reset OPV using gauge.


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

I turned it anticlockwise until it was on the money.

I tried the 180 mod that was still like 14bar


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

cracker666 said:


> I turned it anticlockwise until it was on the money.
> 
> I tried the 180 mod that was still like 14bar


Fixed it in the end.. Had to remove and clean the OPV. I think I may do a full strip-down at some point inc. de-scale but it works ok now.


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Cool, id step up the descaling for a while, could be a build up of scale elsewhere in the unit as well.

Well done.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

cracker666 said:


> Cool, id step up the descaling for a while, could be a build up of scale elsewhere in the unit as well.
> 
> Well done.


Yep, I intend to. Will have to get myself some of the internet - caffiza or Gaggia's own stuff maybe.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

im having an absolute ball ache at the moment with mine!


----------

